# EBL 200-5



## 128460 (Oct 4, 2009)

Norway Here again. Does anyone have a wiring scheme for the Schaudt Elektroblock 200-5 (in a 1996 Eura Mobile) The person who have the camper before me has done some weird wiring, The refrigerator take the 12v from the car battery and not the camper battery. Im tring to find out how it shoud be. PDF format is good.


----------



## PeterM (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi Norway
Can't help with the EBL, but a question: is the fridge a compressor type or an absorption (gas/electric) type? Reason being, the wiring is different for each...

Peter


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Its standard practice to take the 12v power from the vehicle battery via a relay so that power is only provided when the engine is running. Fridges consume too much power to be just run from a battery which would very quickly become discharged.

peedee


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

peedee said:


> Its standard practice to take the 12v power from the vehicle battery via a relay so that power is only provided when the engine is running. Fridges consume too much power to be just run from a battery which would very quickly become discharged.
> 
> peedee


Not if its a compressor fridge peedee hence PeterM's question


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks, I did wonder about that but jumped in because compressor fridges are not the norm. 

peedee


----------

